
Ask HN: How can Google's web dominance be challenged when most users don't care? - Servaius
I had to shorten the title a bit, but the question is basically: how can Google&#x27;s web dominance be opposed if most users are technically-inclined and don&#x27;t care as much about these sorts of problems?
======
jstewartmobile
Corporations are great at stomping-out smaller competitors playing the same
game. They are most vulnerable when the game changes.

I suspect that it will require a game-changing technological upheaval to
unseat them at this point.

The government is too thoroughly venal for antitrust to do any good, and these
wads of python and javascript passed off as " _the distributed web_ " are a
bad joke.

